# Happy BIRTHDAY Keren!!!



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Happy happy birthday!!! :leap: 

:birthday: :gift: 

:stars: :balloons: :bday:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

:birthday: :birthday: :birthday: :balloons: arty: :stars: :bday: :birthday: 

Happy Birthday!!! Hope you have a great one!!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!  :birthday:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:balloons: *Happy Birthday!!!!!* :balloons: 
:stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday. :gift:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

:stars: :balloons: :stars: :balloons: HAPPY BIRTHDAY :balloons: :stars: :balloons: :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy birthday keren.....hope your wish comes true....... :hug: :birthday: :birthday: :dance:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

:balloons: :birthday: :gift:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!*

Hope you don't havce to spend the WHOLE day shearing sheep!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!*

:stars: :gift: arty: :birthday: :birthday: arty: :gift: :stars:


----------



## FourSnyders (Mar 29, 2009)

:stars: *HAPPY BIRTHDAY!* :stars:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

:birthday: Keren!! :gift: Have a wonderful whole year!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

arty: :balloons:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

:balloons: Happy birthday! :balloons:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Cheers guys!

And yeah, I spent my whole 21st birthday shearing sheep :roll:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Keren.........I wish.... you could of been doing something different other than sheering sheep.......but....now that you are all finished ..........you can make up for your birthday....... :hug: :wink: :greengrin: :leap:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, I would rather be sheering sheep then shoveling s***. :ROFL: 

Hope you had a good day anyway.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Well, I would rather be sheering sheep then shoveling s***. :ROFL:


 LOL :ROFL:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!! :birthday: arty: :gift:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Happy birthday Keren!! Sorry I'm late..

I'd say hey now you can drink, but you've probably been able to for a while over there.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

lol Amos, yeah, we can legally drink at 18 ...


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

only 3 and a half years left for me :greengrin:

anyway

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! :balloons:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

* :birthday: HAPPY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY KEREN!!!!!!!! :birthday: *


----------



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

Happy birthday Keren!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

:birthday: Sure hope you got to do something special after the shearing. :balloons:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

greatcashmeres said:


> :birthday: Sure hope you got to do something special after the shearing. :balloons:


Well, I did GET something special ... a brilliant reg'd Boer doe from one of the best breeders in the country


----------

